# best time for a hog hunt



## toddboucher (Oct 30, 2009)

I thinking about booking a hog hunt in 2010, what the best season outside of fall.
Winter, spring or summer.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 30, 2009)

Silly!


----------



## JAGER (Nov 2, 2009)

toddboucher said:


> I am thinking about booking a hog hunt in 2010, what the best season outside of fall?



Todd,

This is a very good question. You know hogs are not eating the same food source in the Spring and Summer as they are during the Fall or Winter. A smart hunter is going to choose an outfitter based on their seasonal hunting style and success rate. Below is my answer to your question relating to agricultural counties. After all, a good outfitter will target a high population density to be most successful.

We kill 600+ hogs each year by paying close attention to their annual food source and by monitoring the Georgia farmer's planting and harvest schedule. 

01 JAN to 15 MAR (75 days)- No planted food source. The hogs have eaten all the mast crops in the woods (acorns, hickory nuts) and will be returning to harvested peanut fields for their protein source. This is usually the coldest time of the year when the hogs are burning the most calories and are hungry. These conditions are the best time of year to bait and trap.

15 MAR to 15 APR (30 days)- Farmer's are planting corn and hogs are destroying freshly planted corn fields each night directly behind the planter. Night hunters with rifles are most effective during these 30 days.

15 APR to 15 MAY (30 days)- The corn has germinated (no longer a food source) and hogs are eating a variety of Spring blooming plants, frogs, toads, snakes and old peanuts. Many old peanut fields are planted in winter wheat which are too tall to visually locate hogs. Doggers are most effective during these 30 days.

15 MAY to 15 JUN (30 days)- Farmer's are planting peanuts and hogs are destroying freshly planted peanut fields each night directly behind the planter. Night hunters with rifles are most effective during these 30 days.

15 JUN to 15 AUG (60 days)- The peanuts have germinated (no longer a food source) and hogs are feeding in standing corn which is too tall to visually locate hogs. Doggers are most effective during these 60 days.

15 AUG to 15 OCT (60 days)- Farmers are havesting corn in mid-August and hogs begin migrating from corn stubble to mature peanut fields at this time. Corn stubble and peanut vines are low enough to visually locate hogs causing damage. Night hunters with rifles are most effective during these 60 days.

15 OCT to 31 DEC (75 days)- Mast crops are falling in the woods and hogs are competing with deer to consume them. 14 million traditional deer hunters are most effective during these 75 days.

In my opinion, there is no one hunting method better than the other. It is like stating one military branch of service is better than the other. The Air Force is best in the air, the Navy & Marines are the best on the water and the Army is the best on the ground. Each has their unique mission and all are needed to win the war. The same can be said for traditional hunters, doggers, trappers and night hunters. We are all needed to be effective at keeping Georgia hog populations in check.

To answer your original question above- If you were choosing the best time to hunt with a thermal outfitter at night, I would choose MAR/APR, MAY/JUN or SEP/OCT based on food availability and past success.

The bottom line in selecting any outfitter is reputation, credibility and results. Pick the type of hunting adventure you wish to experience and then do your homework. 

---JAGER


----------



## junebug1 (Nov 2, 2009)

any time!!!  green lakes hunting.com allen will put you on the hogs.


----------



## hound1973 (Nov 3, 2009)

Jager, that is an extremely detailed time line, I know I will be refering back to it every now and again. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## 200xga (Nov 3, 2009)

thats some good info but i do think your a little off on the military thing. everyone knows the marines are the best, however all other branches are needed.


----------

